# Swollen Ear



## dragonblaze18 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,

My families rabbit, we call him bugsy, seems to be under the weather. His right ear is very swollen, warm, and hanging down. I've looked around online and haven't been able to get a relatively close answer yet. Inside doesn't look that abnormal, besides being swollen, and he doesn't seem to be in pain if you lift it or softly pet it. We noticed the ear yesterday and have been watching him closely. No change to his eating pattern, still the hungry little pig he is, and he continues to run around the house normally. If it weren't for the obvious swelling, he'd look perfectly healthy. Curious to know if anyone has had a similar experience, if you know possible causes, and what we can do to help him in the mean time.

Thank you ^^


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 5, 2012)

Any chance of you posting a picture of it?
Is his head turned more to 1 side?
Does it feel like theres a build up of fluid between the layers of his ear?
Have you previously noticed him scratching at the ear?


----------



## dragonblaze18 (Dec 5, 2012)

Doesn't seem to be leaning in any particular direction nor have we seen him scratch his ear. I did attach a few pictures from my camera phone, hopefully there good enough. Also I forgot to add that we have cats and there may be a possibility the was bitten and/or scratch by one of them, as there is a little mark.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 5, 2012)

If there is a potential for cat scratch/bite please vet immediatly.
First thing thats coming to my mind is "Aural Hematoma" do a google image search on that one, still vet is your best option at this point.


----------



## dragonblaze18 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you for the speedy response, we already have an appointment tomorrow with the vets.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 5, 2012)

Definitely sounds like a vet appointment is in order, especially if there's contact with cats as they can have some pretty nasty stuff in their bites.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 6, 2012)

How did it go at the vet today?


----------

